# Light Collection Pictures



## N1TRO (Nov 28, 2015)

*Pictures for my **collection list**.
*(beam shots coming soon)


*Custom Solarforce L2P:
*
Stock L2P HAIII head and 18650 body.
Surefire Z41 Natural HA with Zero Resistance Twisty Z41 insert mod.
vinhnguyen54 3 mode 3A Light engine thrower p60 drop in.


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

This probably belongs in the Solarforce thread since there are already a lot of collection threads.


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 28, 2015)

there will be more lights on this list soon, this is so you can click on the lights name in the list and see photos of it.


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

Cool. I look forward to it.


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks. :twothumbs


----------

